# What can I interbreed with caridina cf. breviata bumble bee?



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am quite curious if there's any shrimp that I can interbreed with my bumble bee "the dark brown colored bumblebee"? I am not 100% sure if the Crystal Black or Red interbreed with these guy but most of the interbreed chart I've found on google said it cannot interbreed with any other shrimps or maybe this is not caridina cf. breviata?


----------

